

Ask HN: Who do you consider to be a creative leader/company? - jejune06

Looking for ideas for potential case study for an assignment.<p>Need ideas for creative leaders/companies. So far thought of all the cliche companies - Google, Apple, Facebook, IDEO, and Lady Gaga, of course.<p>Any other ideas for companies known to foster innovation and creativity? Or individuals?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
edo
All great leaders are creative. Generals, just as much.

Alexander the Great conquered a soghdian fort by having his soldiers climb the
mountain behind it, and declaring that he had flying men. Toyotomi Hideyoshi
had his men divert rivers and build dams so he could flush the enemy out of
their castle. Cortes sank his ships, so his men could not retreat, and their
focus would be on one thing only, victory.

Find individuals that moved the world, and you will find creativity.

------
pclark
Philips & Dyson are both well regarded for innovation/creativity. Can you
elaborate on what you're looking for specifically?

~~~
jejune06
Thanks for the suggestion, didn't think of them. James Dyson's autobiography
looks quite interesting.

Not looking for anything too specific, just companies/individuals that display
innovation and creativity. Can be anyone from the past or present. No other
requirements, otherwise.

I've also thought of Zappos and Netflix as well.

~~~
zalzally
James Dyson and Tony Hsieh of Zappos are great suggestions. I would lean
toward Dyson since product creativity and innovation were central in his
story, and he's a bit underhyped. Hsieh's creativity centered around building
a unique, fun culture for his employees (thus, resulting in happy customers).

------
froggsplash
Ellen Kullman--DuPont CEO

She is a great case study.

